# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Clip HDSD máy khoan phay tự động đa năng ZX7045B

## ngochieu5522

Video review và hướng dẫn sử dụng máy khoan phay ZX7045B. Đây là một trong những loại máy khoan phay tiên tiến và vô cùng hiện đại của thương hiệu WDDM. ZX7045B sử dụng động cơ công suất 2HP, được truyền động bằng hộp số qua 6 cấp tốc độ, tốc độ được thay đổi bằng cần gạt chuyên nghiệp và an toàn. Trục chính chuẩn côn số 4, cho phép lắp được các dao cụ hoặc đầu cặp loại lớn, trụch chính có hành trình lên xuống 110mm. ZX7045B chuyên nghiệp hơn với bàn phay chạy tự động trục X, hệ thống tự động làm mát cho mũi, đa năng, khoan phay hoặc ta rô, trong đó, khoan và phay là tự động.


Tham khảo thêm: http://cokhi24h.com/may-khoan-phay-t...g-ZX7045B.html

----------

